# How to beat tyranids?



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

As a (vanilla)marine player, I predominately play against a guard/nid player. 

Against guard with the right, salamanders combo, I handle them decently. 

But against nids, not by any means saying nids are op or imba or anything of the sort, I just can't seem to beat them. I've gone overboard flamers and have gotten overrun by that. I went shooter heavy with a crimson fists list. Overrun. 

Now I know to every rock there is a paper, But am I missing something? I'm wondering If anyone has tips or tricks they want to share. What I tend to do is drop dreadnaughts with flamers and sometimes I take a land speeder with two heavy flamers. One time I took a redeemer. That got slaughtered before it could shoot by the new flyer ability (vanity strikes? vanguard strikes? v strikes? something like that) so since then I go crusader or normal.

Edit: The list he runs is total horde with a few monstrous creatures


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

If fire didn't work, you're in trouble. Remeber MCs attack their normal S with no penetration bonuses on Vector Strikes, so I don't see how anything could do that to a Raider. 
I take it he runs Horde? The Turandid archetype is very important, as something that will take out Nidzilla, such as Plasma or Lascannosn span, will or work againts hordes.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, the key question is what sort of list does your guy run?
Some key points for anti-nids generally:
- Psykers get boned by Shadow in the Warp, so don't bother with libbies.
- Go for synapse creatures (especially Tervigons) first. Then the Troops.
- Avoid CC with Hive Tyrants/Swarmlord as bonesword eat you fast. Unless you're TH/SS terminators that is.
- Sternguard, as ever, are gold. Protect them and use them wisely.
- Nids have nearly no anti-flyer. Hence, capitalise on that.
- Thunderfire Cannons. 3 of them would be a dick move, but would likely ruin his day.

In short, you want a Relic Blade Captain or Vulkan, 1+ Sternguard squads, 1+ TFCs, sufficient troops squads, and maybe a TH/SS squad.


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

@spanner 

-I learned that one the hard way. I felt the back of the genestealers hand
-I tried this. Threw two squads of marines(that dropped in) a sniper squad and some other krak grenades he took two wounds. I was massacred the next turn
-didn't use them maybe they would be a good swap for the land raider.
-I don't think I have any flyers in vanilla does the new unit from the white dwarf have fly? (I haven't bought it yet) 
- Didn't think about this. never really had luck with the thing. I'll try it. Thanks.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Vanilla Marines get the storm talon, so im thinking TL Auto-cannon on it and whatever else.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Spawner105 said:


> Vanilla Marines get the storm talon, so im thinking TL Auto-cannon on it and whatever else.


The Talon should have Lascannons (twin linked?) on it, as well as Skyhammer Missiles, which may help against the flying monstrous creatures (You have to pay extra for both of these, but the options are there).

As said, Synapse Creatures should be a priority. The Tervigon will create more Termigaunts, so remove them as soon as possible. Take out the biggies first and the smaller ones should be easier to handle.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

The Sturk said:


> The Talon should have Lascannons (twin linked?) on it, as well as Skyhammer Missiles, which may help against the flying monstrous creatures (You have to pay extra for both of these, but the options are there).
> 
> As said, Synapse Creatures should be a priority. The Tervigon will create more Termigaunts, so remove them as soon as possible. Take out the biggies first and the smaller ones should be easier to handle.


Completely forgot about flying monstrous creatures, so yeah TL-lascannon or skyhammer missiles should do the trick.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

Use your table edge to the best effect. Make sure you make the Tyranids pay for every inch that they travel towards you. 

Krak missiles and lots of them are your friends, most Tyranid monstrous creatures will not get saves against these things so Devastators will be bringing down the big brutes. But also, dont leave the little ones alone, unless they move out of synapse. Termagants can be dangerous when supported by a Tervigon. 

Just simple things will help fight off Tyranids;
- Keep your distance, run and gun if you need to.
- Like everyone said, kill priorities should be Synapse > MC > Swarmlings. 
- Krak missles against the MC, frag missles against the swarmlings.
- Rapid fire weapons are great against Swarmlings as well.
- Pick your CC fights carefully, dont get your devastators in with Genestealers, etc!


----------

